# A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace, John Ball



## toddpedlar (Aug 22, 2010)

One of the most excellent treatments of the Covenant of Grace is entitled A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace by John Ball, published in 1645. It's available online here - but does anyone know whether it's been recently released in book form by anyone? If it's not, it should be.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Aug 22, 2010)

I know it is available for purchase at Reformation Heritage Books.


----------



## Puritan Scot (Aug 22, 2010)

Peter & Rachel Reynolds - Used Christian books - Rare, second-hand and out-of-print books


----------



## PeterR (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the plug, John. 

Our edition is a quality paperback facsimile at a very reasonable price, with the scanned pages carefully doctored so that the words are clearly readable. We'd love to do a modern spelling edition but I'm pretty sure we're never going to have the time! And entrusting such work to other people would never work for me as each person has different expectations as to what needs to be modernised, layout etc. I've formatted the first handful of pages ready for print but there usually seem to be much more urgent things to do, so I can't see myself getting to the other 350-odd. So I recommend folk knuckle down and get used to a facsimile of 17th century text - it's a useful skill to be acquired just like any other and after a bit of effort you'll get used to it and it won't seem as scary as it may at first. Incidentally it's just the first six chapters that are available in modern spelling at the link Todd gave (I did these before I had either my own business or a family) - starting here:
John Ball - Covenant of Grace - Introductory - the full thing is available in a rather poorer quality scan than our facsimile book at Google Books.

Kind regards

Peter

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

